# Inlay in a cutting board



## dukebeau (Apr 4, 2006)

I like making end grain cutting boards out of maple and purple heart. My next commission is for little bit larger version but this time I want to inlay the initials of the recipient in the corner of board. Where can I find letter templates and will the inlay hold up to repeated washings? I plan on putting it in the corner to avoid a knife potentially cutting into it. If this plan is a mistake I'd like to know now before I spend $40-$50 on materials. I also use a Festool OF1400 if that poses additional issues.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Cutting Board & Inlay*



dukebeau said:


> I like making end grain cutting boards out of maple and purple heart. My next commission is for little bit larger version but this time I want to inlay the initials of the recipient in the corner of board. Where can I find letter templates and will the inlay hold up to repeated washings? I plan on putting it in the corner to avoid a knife potentially cutting into it. If this plan is a mistake I'd like to know now before I spend $40-$50 on materials. I also use a Festool OF1400 if that poses additional issues.


I've done quite a few "cutting boards with inlay" of Maple and Padauk as in the photo with my name. I always use hardwoods, of course. The inlay is set in with epoxy gel and boards are all finished with hemp oil, non toxic and food safe. I must admit, I have not worked with end grain. I have never had any problem with the inlay coming loose. I always use a thick inlay for a cutting board (1/4"). You might also wish to do the initials free hand. You might consider mixing a contrasting sawdust to color the mix of epoxy gel and wood sawdust to fill your initials. I have had success doing this in the past. I can't see any problems with your ideas. Go for it!! Have fun and show off your finished product. I'd love to see it !


----------

